# can anyone tell me fuel per acre



## white gables farm (Mar 4, 2010)

be running 15 ft disk bine 1700rpm 24 ft tedder and 24ft rake 50- 70 hp tractor, 3by3 roto cut baler,150 hp tractor.how much fuel per acre is a good guess


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My 966 IH on a 13 ft discbine will run about 8 gal fuel per hour, try to average 10 acres an hour. 7220 CIH on 3x3 baler will run 7 gal an hour, bales about 13 acres an hour. 806D IH on 30 ft. wheel rake runs about 4-5 gal/hr with an average of 20 acres an hour. IH super M on 17 ft. tedder will run 3 gal gas/hr on 15 acres an hour.
Should add up to about 1.75 gal fuel/ acre per cutting. Can vary with crop conditions, field conditions and size.


----------



## white gables farm (Mar 4, 2010)

ok thanks i had a ball park figure of 155 per 100 acres we run 24 ft ted, but rake with 24 ft with pick up,so when we travel 1 less tractor to haul.


----------

